# cd /usr/ports/lang/python && make upgrade-site-packages -DUSE_PORTMASTER with -D



## mfaridi (Mar 6, 2011)

I update my port tree and move python26 to python27 and I read 
	
	



```
UPDATING
```
 file in port and I see this 

```
AFFECTS: users of lang/python* and py-*
  AUTHOR: miwi@FreeBSD.org

  The default version of Python has been changed from 2.6.x to 2.7.x.
  If you have 2.6.x installed, perform an upgrade of lang/python26 to
  lang/python27 with one of the following commands:

  If using portupgrade:
  # portupgrade -o lang/python27 lang/python26

  If using portmaster:
  # portmaster -o lang/python27 lang/python26

  If you want to retain 2.6.x as default Python version, set the
  PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION variable to 'python2.6' (without quotes) in
  /etc/make.conf, then go to lang/python and perform the following
  command:

  # portupgrade -R python

  Once the installed Python has been updated to 2.7, by using the
  method above, it is required to run the upgrade-site-packages target in
  lang/python to assure that site-packages are made available to the new
  Python version.

  If using portupgrade:
  # cd /usr/ports/lang/python && make upgrade-site-packages

  If using portmaster:
  # cd /usr/ports/lang/python && make upgrade-site-packages -DUSE_PORTMASTER

  The portmaster case can take quite some time to complete due to the lack of
  cached information that the portupgrade suite uses (specifically pkg_which).
  This is not the fault of portmaster.
```
So I have to reinstall many many packages , and I start it , but this command 

```
cd /usr/ports/lang/python && make upgrade-site-packages -DUSE_PORTMASTER
```
 does not accept and does not work with 
	
	



```
-D option
```
 and I want use portmaster , but after reinstall every packages it ask me about delete distfiles and I have to press Enter for more time ,
How I can use -D option for do not clean distfiles and continue make other packages and does not ask me questions about clean distfiles ?


----------



## thuglife (Mar 6, 2011)

Check out the makefile.


```
make upgrade-site-packages -DUSE_PORTMASTER PORTUPGRADE_ARGS="-D"
```


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 6, 2011)

thuglife said:
			
		

> Check out the makefile.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



but I want use portmaster with D option no portupgrade


----------



## thuglife (Mar 6, 2011)

It's just a variable name.


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 6, 2011)

thuglife said:
			
		

> It's just a variable name.



thanks
but I do not want lose my distfiles and I do not want delete files from distfile , I want have  them


----------

